# Working Dog Forum Gathering



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

OK, we've talked about this so it's time to make it happen. I want to plan for early spring to do this. The idea is: For as many as possible to meet one another, to work dogs in your venue and see others work dogs in their venue. Hang out and talk about the differences. To do what we want and have fun with whatever.

We have a great place for this. We have 67 acres to play on. If you can tell us what we will need for your venue as for as equipment goes , we will try to get it. Bring you own decoys if you will but we will have decoys willing to work in a venue they haven't seen.

You tell me what you would want to do and see and we'll try to make it happen. How long could people get away to come, a week or long weekend?

PS: I won't let this die. I will keep on you guys till this happens.


----------



## allen byrd (Nov 25, 2009)

Jerry:

This is a good thing to be doing. I know a few people that may not be opn this board that I want to pass this along to and see if they would be interested in doing this. These people are in the dog sport arena. THere are people in the SAR world from different teams all over that sometimes get together and train with each other and share with each other. I hope that by the time this event will be put on that I will have my puppy, But that's probably going to be around the first of April. Any way I am all for this and want to be part of this happening.

Allen Byrd


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

I’ll bring the beer so the decoys have something to drink when their working dogs.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Chris McDonald said:


> I’ll bring the beer so the decoys have something to drink when their working dogs.


Did I use the right “their”? I usually use “there” whenever I need one


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Chris McDonald said:


> Did I use the right “their”? I usually use “there” whenever I need one


Just wait for Susan to have a look, she will straighten you out.:roll:


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Chris McDonald said:


> Did I use the right “their”? I usually use “there” whenever I need one


they're, imo.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

James Lechernich said:


> they're, imo.


F- it, I tried, you know what I mean… for now on I will use “there” anytime I need one. 
And whats imo stand for?


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Chris McDonald said:


> F- it, I tried, you know what I mean… for now on I will use “there” anytime I need one.
> And whats imo stand for?


Hey man, you're the one who asked. I don't care how poor your grammar is so long as I get the gist of it. 

imo= in my opinion.


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

Chris McDonald said:


> Did I use the right “their”? I usually use “there” whenever I need one


As a matter of fact you did. THEIR is the possessive form of the word. THEY'RE is a contraction for they are.I hope I did Susan proud. LOL:grin:


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Adam Swilling said:


> As a matter of fact you did. THEIR is the possessive form of the word. THEY'RE is a contraction for they are.I hope I did Susan proud. LOL:grin:


WAT? 

Their = their dogs. They're = they are. So in Chris' statement he's saying he's going to be bringing the beer so decoys have something to drink when THEY ARE working dogs...as in a quip against Butch Cappel's beer can agitation. :wink:

Wouldn't be 'their' unless he was saying they'll have something to drink when working THEIR dogs.


IMO.


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

Jerry Lyda said:


> OK, we've talked about this so it's time to make it happen. I want to plan for early spring to do this. The idea is: For as many as possible to meet one another, to work dogs in your venue and see others work dogs in their venue. Hang out and talk about the differences. To do what we want and have fun with whatever.
> 
> We have a great place for this. We have 67 acres to play on. If you can tell us what we will need for your venue as for as equipment goes , we will try to get it. Bring you own decoys if you will but we will have decoys willing to work in a venue they haven't seen.
> 
> ...


I would imagine for most it would be a long weekend, unless everyone turned it into their vacation. Way to go on continuing to push for this, Jerry. I know others who are wanting this to happen, too.I think it's a great idea.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

The beer on site will be a problem. That can't happen, BUT it can off the property. The land owner Mac, is a retired Army-Maimi Dade Police officer but is now a minister. Around the corner is a great Sports Bar and Grill which is owner by David's dad.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

James Lechernich said:


> Hey man, you're the one who asked. I don't care how poor your grammar is so long as I get the gist of it.
> 
> imo= in my opinion.


The F- it wasn’t aimed at you, it was amid at me. Sometimes the gist gets messed up without the yellow heads. Its all good

imo, got it thanks


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Jerry Lyda said:


> The beer on site will be a problem. That can't happen, BUT it can off the property. The land owner Mac, is a retired Army-Maimi Dade Police officer but is now a minister. Around the corner is a great Sports Bar and Grill which is owner by David's dad.


I dint really mean it,:-\" I was just fooling around :-\"


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

James Lechernich said:


> WAT?
> 
> Their = their dogs. They're = they are. So in Chris' statement he's saying he's going to be bringing the beer so decoys have something to drink when THEY ARE working dogs...as in a quip against Butch Cappel's beer can agitation. :wink:
> 
> ...


 OOPS! You are correct. that's what I get for skimming. I apologize. You're right.


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

No worries. Now back to discussing a gathering of the pack...


----------



## Rich Love (Sep 15, 2008)

Sound good Jerry we have talked about going back to APPDA training :-k


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Chris McDonald said:


> I’ll bring the beer so the decoys have something to drink when their working dogs.


I'll bring the weed\\/


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Jerry remember talking on the phone a couple of days or so about this. Glad to see you got it going again, you got my cell, like I said depending on our fab orders or even being in town will depend if I'm there or not. But if I'm here I will be there. Let me know something. I know for sure the last weekend and I believe that week or week after is defently out of the question for me as of right now.


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

No brewskis NO THANKS! 

They're/there/their to uptight for me!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Brewskis yes, just not there but if they're bringing it they can drink their own or even someone elses. Now how is that for a play on words???


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Wait, what? The minister/landowner won't be providing adult beverages but we're free to get buzzed if we bring our own?


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Yes but not on his property.


----------



## Craig Wood (Dec 9, 2008)

Jerry Lyda said:


> OK, we've talked about this so it's time to make it happen. I want to plan for early spring to do this. The idea is: For as many as possible to meet one another, to work dogs in your venue and see others work dogs in their venue. Hang out and talk about the differences. To do what we want and have fun with whatever.
> 
> We have a great place for this. We have 67 acres to play on. If you can tell us what we will need for your venue as for as equipment goes , we will try to get it. Bring you own decoys if you will but we will have decoys willing to work in a venue they haven't seen.
> 
> ...


Jerry

Is this event a spin off from the Decoy Training form post?
If so and everyone agrees I will donate the time to generate a database to help document skill sets interests and other bio such as locations .....
I am not trying to hijack your post just offer my time.
Please advise.

thnx
Craig


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Craig, I think that would be great as we talked about on the phone just moments ago.

To let all others know, this is whatever we want to do with it. The main idea is to get to know the others on the forum and to show our wares. A huge get together to have some dog fun. Craig has volunteered to get some stuff together for decoys of all venues and he will post what he's working on. We will start it all off in Augusta Ga. and go to another location on a later date to do much of the same. Maybe even have three or four of these thoughout the year and then a huge on yearly. Just a thought.

I would like to hear from you guys of what you would like to see or have at these events.


----------



## Tom Cawood (Feb 3, 2008)

Jerry 
I would think a long weekend (Friday, Saturday & Sunday) would work better for most folks, but I'm up for a longer time if enough people were to want to attend.

Put a date out where people can start making plans to attend, then lets make a list of who willing to demonstrate the sport they train/participate in. I would enjoy seeing some FR Ring, Mondio demonstrations.

Let's check with Mike Suttles as to make sure we don't schedule this the same time he is planning his siminar. I would hope Mike could come down for a couple of days. If there is anything I can do to help please just let me know.

This would make for a real enjoyable weekend, and a good chance to meet others on this forum.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I like the long week end too. How about the first week end in April 2010??


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Mike Scheiber said:


> I'll bring the weed\\/


Awesome, Are you bringing Master Vandermuff?
Sounds like a good time Jerry!


----------



## Tom Cawood (Feb 3, 2008)

The first weekend in April is Easter weekend (I think) that might not workout good for alot of people, and then again it might workout good as alot of people would be getting good Friday off from work.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Whatever weekend Easter is on will not be a good one for us .


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

Chris McDonald said:


> F- it, I tried, you know what I mean… for now on I will use “there” anytime I need one.
> And whats imo stand for?


 
damn Chris you are slow , how long have you been using a computer?


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

I up for this, doing (gay) SchH. Should have a SChH 1 by then with any luck.

How's the tacking down there/their/they'er?:wink:

Easter is the first weekend.

April 9, 10, 11 (Fri-Sat-Sun), is the following weekend.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

I'm in! Looks like I may even have a new prospect with me.\\/ Oughta be a good time.

Name the dates...seniority at work gaurantees my time off.:razz:


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

We will get the dates worked out and let everyone know. This gathering should be a lot of fun.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Jerry, bikini clad hotties serving us after decoy work would be nice...LEAVES JAY OUT!!! =D>
Field equipment list, first aide supplies, pig roast...pit style???


----------



## Butch Cappel (Aug 12, 2007)

The mystery of THERE? since I got a little mention let me see if I can clear up the Their, There & They're conundrum.

How about "_There _ (a place) stands Ol Butch Cappel, and those people are waiting for him to work _Their_ (shows ownership mine, ours, theirs) dog in a little civil agitation. When he is finished _They're_
(as Adam said a contraction of the words _they are_) going to have a good ol' K9PS kick A** time with a couple of cold beers.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Grammer threads can be started, let's use this to plan a great get together. We can debate grammer on the field. LOL


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I would love to come....might not work my dog  (would get laughed off the field I am sure) 

I am going to FL in March too....gonna be so fun!!!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

No worries, you come on and bring your dog.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Carol Boche said:


> I would love to come....might not work my dog  (would get laughed off the field I am sure)
> 
> I am going to FL in March too....gonna be so fun!!!


Carol, I'll hide some stuff for ya.

DFrost


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Jerry, what like is the weather at your place in early - mid April, warm and sunny??


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

March and April we have some really nice warm weather that isn't too hot. Good dog weather and good for decoys all dressed up in their suits.


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm just a newb but would be interested to see all the different sports and breeds. Seems like a good opportunity to learn so I'd be there.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Jerry what is the woods and snakes issue in GA for that time of year? Any outbuildings for building searches, etc...?


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Yea Howard there's a barn and down here we carry a flippin stick for the snakes. I'm sure David knows what flippin sticks are, they are used on snow snakes too.



I haven't heard or at least don't hear anything about snake bites. It's a no issue. We got plenty of woods though.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

If the snakes are moving at all in March/April in Georgia then it wont be very fast as It's still usually a bit cool. The sunny spots are where you'll find them if they're out. Flippin sticks and snake shot are both good medicine for em. You can usually smell them timber rattlers before you see em. They'll warn you if you get too close unless you flat out step on one. Scared yet Howard?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Hell, I LIKE snakes! Howard G III, I'll take ya snake huntin in the swamps if ya care to! :lol: :lol: 
I'm sure going to start setting the mood for this with the wife. 
I'm to dern old to worry about getting laughed at so I'll bring a dog. 
David, I'm liking the hide idea! Thunder and me are tired of all that "stick yer nose in the foot print stuff". 
LOVE looking for a person/object or......."parts"...even if we haven't done it for some time now. Thundere will pick it back up in a heartbeat!
I'd ask to have 5-6 sheep there for herding but I'm thinking Howard G III would covet the sheep. :-o :-#


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Awesome, Are you bringing Master Vandermuff?
> Sounds like a good time Jerry!


You mean Pinier Master Vandermuff [-( Meh better to keep Phat Boy Mike on the puff


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

LOL....I am more worried about looking like an idiot more than snakes....will bring my snake killer too....8' round shovel with the edges honed to a sharpness that will cut paper....Hee hee.....
Not to mention the little .22 with "bird shot"....works pretty good too....


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Snakes are our friends! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> I'd ask to have 5-6 sheep there for herding but I'm thinking Howard G III would covet the sheep. :-o :-#


I can't take these "sport'n ladies" around you rough and ready men! Ewe must be kidding Bob. "Sheep? Never saw them...!" LOL

Now snakes I hate, would love a new hunt'n challenge. In fact, the other day I went out BIG GAME hunting on my farm. It seems that the very aggressive voles were taken out from hiding by my K-9 "pack." One opted for a water escape to the pond and almost made it 15 yards from me. Two shots from this new Walther P22 caused Mr. Vole to lock up. Damn good shoot'n and the eat'n...well Craft makes a nice meat sause and the gathering might see a pot of marsh meat, _Delaware Style!_
Southern Pit Pork....can't walk in this kitchen!!! 

We don't have them here but the thought did pop into my head. Hate to go running out in the copperhead and rattler woods, get bitten, holler my girl head off, screw up the dog's chances of maybe finding me....](*,)


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

If we do this in March the snakes will be a no issue. Easter and Master's week here in Augusta is the first week of April. Too many golf people around and the city is crowded. Yep March will be better.


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Count me in Jerry!\\/\\/ Jay...I'll get my LSU tent ready 8) Howard.....No Bikinis [-(


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Well throw it in the car so you want forget it Kim and come on!!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

kim guidry said:


> Count me in Jerry!\\/\\/ Jay...I'll get my LSU tent ready 8) [-(


Is LSU still a Division I school??????


ha ha ha ha

DFrost


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

David! [-X Jay, I'm going look for my tent now! \\/ I'll even bring my bite suit [-o< Jerry, I'm just sorry Bentley will not be with us to see that.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks Baby Girl, that's sweet.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I do hope that some Mondio people will come. I think I would like that for my dogs.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Jerry Lyda said:


> I do hope that some Mondio people will come. I think I would like that for my dogs.


 What's Mondio? If it ain't PPD training...well it's still a sport! :mrgreen:\\/


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Howard.... Just because you don't look good in a clown wig doesn't mean you have to make fun of it. Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Howard you better be down here.


----------



## Steven Stroupes (Apr 3, 2009)

Jerry,


I would definitely be up for this. I'm in the same TN SDA group that Tom and Adam train with. I think a long weekend would be the best bet for this and I know that our group has alot of interest in this type of event. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I sure will.

Looks like we have SDA in for sure.

SDA
Schutzhund / World competitors 
PPD Georgia style

Who's next, please some mondio people come as well as French Ring. Let's make this big. Who else wants to come and represent?

Would like to see LE and their training.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

You are doing this in the time frame of the nationals, otherwise I would come out.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

When would be a good time. Seriously


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I would think maybe the fall. I will be done with the three and I will just be working Esko seriously. There is a good chance that Buko will get his three, and I am working on everything for this. I was concerned about his control in the escort and the defense of handler. So I didn't work a lot or at all on most of the OB. I cost him a point the first day, otherwise he would have aced it both days. I cost him in the escort, I was moving and giving his out guard command, but the decoy didn't get any meters on him. The second day, he lost some meters, but Josh is a lot faster than he is used to. One of the many many obstacles in training for Mondio ring. : )

Be nice to just hang out and train dogs.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Jerry I have undergone two lower back epidurals and still have plans to be there. The problems are I am also having a litter of these Bouvier puppies and cannot find a brave soul to feed them. SO......

Kim just because it's you, I will wear the clown wig and thong..... right! Never, ever catch me in one of those, a wig!!! :---)

Fall is good for me, I hope, but you folks still have killer heat in GA in October. How do you Georgia Peaches stand it?! If possible, decoy suit and Rock...will travel.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I really don't want to wait that long. We could do this one early spring and another say further west/ north in the fall. I would be up for that. I'm afraid if we wait too long the desire would not be as strong.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I won't be able to make it in the spring due to Adam deploying on March 6th, tax season, breeding my girls, etc. Fall would be better for me, too.


----------



## Tom Cawood (Feb 3, 2008)

Jerry,

I would agree with you that wating until the fall we would loose the momentum of holding this event.

As you said earlier we could hold another one in the fall somewhere other than Georgia. Lets just hope some people from Mondio, FR, PSA will offer to come and demonstrate at this spring event. It would also be nice if someone with in LE would demonstrate some dectection work.

Sounds like there are a few involved with SAR coming, hope they will also perform a demonstration.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Tom this is going to be big, And tons of fun.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Tom Cawood said:


> ... As you said earlier we could hold another one in the fall somewhere other than Georgia.


Me too.

And me too with the wish for someone in LE.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Several on our team are close and might be interested but we are holding out until we know when the next LETS cadaver seminar is becuase that is something we are planning on attending.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Let us know as soon as you can Nancy. I'll do all I can for you but getting you scent to work with is out of the question.


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm good anytime but the first week of March (son's b-day). Tom, as soon as a date is set, if you want we'll get together and talk about who from our area is going, if we want to buddy up to drive, etc. I know I would benefit greatly from this as well as have alot of fun. I'll even bring my tangerine Speedos.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

it may be fun just to meet and watch bitework. I have stuff and David said he could bring stuff. IF the old fart dies there, Carol and I will get in a bitch fight over the body.................   and Adam can put on his tangerine speedos and get in the mud and referee.


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

OK, but I absolutely refuse to decoy any dogs in my Speedos. I learn my lessons the first time.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Adam Swilling said:


> OK, but I absolutely refuse to decoy any dogs in my Speedos. I learn my lessons the first time.



Oh. 

Then I'm not going.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Connie, I always knew you were a freak.:mrgreen: Sicko=D>


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> Connie, I always knew you were a freak.:mrgreen: Sicko=D>



Oh, Howard. Howard Howard Howard. You promised that was between us.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> it may be fun just to meet and watch bitework. I have stuff and David said he could bring stuff. IF the old fart dies there, Carol and I will get in a bitch fight over the body.................   and Adam can put on his tangerine speedos and get in the mud and referee.


If that happens, you can have it. Well you can fight over it, ha ha. I may be dead but hey having two women fight over you is worth it at any price. ha ha 

DFrost


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> If that happens, you can have it. Well you can fight over it, ha ha. I may be dead but hey having two women fight over you is worth it at any price. ha ha
> 
> DFrost


Do you have a tangerine speedo too? 




:lol:


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Do you have a tangerine speedo too?


Lawd, lawd, I couldn't do that to anyone. 


DFrost




:lol:


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Oh.
> 
> Then I'm not going.


I said I wouldn't decoy dogs in my Speedos. I never said I wouldn't handle a dog in Speedos.


----------



## Tom Cawood (Feb 3, 2008)

Connie - please please don't encourage Adam to break out his speedo's the tangerine colored ones are bad enough but when he gets his Hot Pink ones out Jeff will sure start trying to recruit him for Mondio.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Tom Cawood said:


> Connie - please please don't encourage Adam to break out his speedo's the tangerine colored ones are bad enough but when he gets his Hot Pink ones out Jeff will sure start trying to recruit him for Mondio.



Oh, right. Good point!


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

I wish I was closer to this as I'd love to go!!! 

Maybe us folks on this side of the US should plan one somewhere close here???? 

Courtney


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

That is what I'd like to see.


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

Tom Cawood said:


> Connie - please please don't encourage Adam to break out his speedo's the tangerine colored ones are bad enough but when he gets his Hot Pink ones out Jeff will sure start trying to recruit him for Mondio.


LOL!! That's a good point Tom. Technically the color is bubble gum. I do have a pair of flesh tone colored ones on order. I figure I'll be the sexiest man on the place wearing those and a pair of alligator cowboy boots.


----------



## Debbie High (Jul 2, 2006)

As long as the cowboy boots are white!


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

Debbie High said:


> As long as the cowboy boots are white!


Do they make them in other colors?


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Jeff i would love to see Mondio.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

You Lyda boys put a date on this yet Jerry? Just trying to keep it alive, I think this will be a good thing for alot of folks as well as sharing ideas and networking.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

and i OH SO WISH it was even in the realm of possibility i could be there....


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Yea. Still waiting on a tentative date. I'm going to be back in N. Carolina right after July 4th for a couple weeks in case it means anything, Jerry. It'll be a shorter drive from there than Florida I think. Course, I always have the boys with me when we travel.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

We think that the last weekend in April. That Friday Sat. & Sunday. That should be far enough ahead to plan so get to planning. Come on Howard you can make it.

kristen, it'll be your dream come true. You've been here so there's no issues for you.

Harry you need to make that phone call, she asked me if you were going to call. She wants to get a dog ready.

Jeff plan on being here. Come one come all. 

We have been asked to hold the French Ring Nationals here on our field, don't know when still waiting to get more details. We will if it's still up.

Don't want to leave anyone out so come on and let's play. 

Connie I'm counting on you.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Jerry Lyda said:


> We think that the last weekend in April. That Friday Sat. & Sunday. That should be far enough ahead to plan so get to planning. Come on Howard you can make it.
> .


 Well, now I have something to work with. Bout time. I'll put in for the time but hopefully thats my normal long weekend off (get one every other week) so wont burn any vacation or comp. time.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Yea, now you're talking. 

Who's next????


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm looking hard at it Jerry. Even talked with the wife. It's gonna depend on what kinda shape I'm in for going to Disney World with all the kids and gkids in June.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> I'm going to be back in N. Carolina right after July 4th for a couple weeks in case it means anything


Good to know. ... I'll be sure and have my S&W on me at all times during the entire month of July. :lol: It'll have to do since I can't really conceal the AR all that well, though I _can_ _shoot_ it a heck of a lot better than the .38! 




Jerry Lyda said:


> kristen, it'll be your dream come true. You've been here so there's no issues for you.


Ok now I HAVE to come just to smack you for that comment!  I still don't think I can make it, though. I have to drive up to KY to try and breed Deja again sometime in that window. She's supposed to come back in around April or May, and I can't afford to take that much time off work, nor can I really afford two long trips back-to-back like that, with Adam being gone. I don't know when he'll be getting his first paycheck from the Army after he leaves.


----------



## Cate Helfgott (Feb 16, 2009)

This sounds like a really good time! I think I am going to try and make a PT Cruis Mobile trip down there...maybe see if I can't bring some equipment to play with 

~Cate


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Ok here goes. 

I need to know who will be coming asap. I know it may be awhile before you know but I want to plan to cook a pig in the ground. I'll need to know if enough people are coming to make this worth while, or we can eat burgers.

I want to know from you, that are coming, what you want to show us, what sport or what, not limited to much. Do what you want as long as we have space and we have 67 acres.

LE, the same thing.

Vendors ; let me know who you are and what wears you are bringing.

If there's anything that I've left out and you want to do, let me know. This is all about fun and greeting folks we've not met.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Jerry

I will be just getting back from the Desert Dog police trial in Arizona but I will make sure I am there Sat and Sun


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Don't count on me being there. If I can, I will, but it's not looking like I'm going to be able to.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

OK Will, Kristen do if you can. In my other post what I meant was you know where we are because you've been here before so there shouldn't be issues of you finding us again. Come if you can.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> In my other post what I meant was you know where we are because you've been here before so there shouldn't be issues of you finding us again.


I was referring to the 'dream come true' comment.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Now I'm lost.

Anytime a group of dog trainers can get together is a dream come true , to me. Knowledge to be shared. I'm sorry if it came cross differently.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

a frickin' "pig in the ground" is a dream come true for me!! try a "goat in the ground" sometime too--i've done it, and it's SWEET.

or do both.

wish i could be there....


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

I'm there. Will have two dogs. A 3 yr old GSD trained for PP work (gasp!). And my DS who will be about 7 months old then. Trying to groom him for a PSD.

There's camping, right?


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Sleep where you wish. Yep there's camping, 67 acres


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I wish you guys luck with this.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jerry, is this the last FULL weekend in April? 23 - 24 - 25?
The last Friday in April carries over to 1st and 2nd of May. 
Ya gotta talk in single syllables for me ya know! :lol::wink:


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Now I'm lost.
> 
> Anytime a group of dog trainers can get together is a dream come true , to me.


Jerry, this thread is why I found that comment funny. ;-)


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Gotcha... ;o))


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Bob, yes it is the last full weekend 23-25 April.

I'm counting on you being here Bob.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Looking good right now Jerry. Me and Thunder!


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

will fernandez said:


> Jerry
> 
> I will be just getting back from the Desert Dog police trial in Arizona but I will make sure I am there Sat and Sun



Hopefully I'll be competing in this again this year.


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Yeaaaaa Road Trip!!!!!\\/


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

700 miles!


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

[QUOTEHopefully I'll be competing in this again this year.][/QUOTE]
TIm

I hope you do. 

It will be my first time and I am really looking forward to it. I met some guys from AZ and they talked me into it. See you in April.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

will fernandez said:


> [QUOTEHopefully I'll be competing in this again this year.]


TIm

I hope you do. 

It will be my first time and I am really looking forward to it. I met some guys from AZ and they talked me into it. See you in April.[/quote]

yeah, it's a great trial. i've done it the last 3 years. 

unfortunately they were delayed in getting confirmation that they were going to even have it this year. we sign up for vacation in october and it wasn't finalized so i didn't take any time in april. a couple months later i find out it's on and get the dates, so now i'll have to probably do a couple shift trades to get the time off...


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Jerry IF I can get rid of this Bouvier litter, I will try and be there. Besides, I NEED to know what the FUQ a "grit" is!!!!#-o Decoy suit will travel...for a price!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Come on down, love to have you here. I'm sure Kim can't wait to meet you. I'd call it a pleasure to meet you myself.

We will all have a great time. 

We had two people that bought dogs from Mike Suttles here this morning at training. Very nice people with some very nice young dogs. Mike I hope you will come join us.


----------



## Josh Smith (Jan 14, 2009)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Come on down, love to have you here. I'm sure Kim can't wait to meet you. I'd call it a pleasure to meet you myself.
> 
> We will all have a great time.
> 
> We had two people that bought dogs from Mike Suttles here this morning at training. Very nice people with some very nice young dogs. Mike I hope you will come join us.


Thanks Jerry, It was good to get to hang out and train with you guys. Great group of people.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

YAY!!! Talked this over with Doug and this will be my B-Day present...a trip to FINALLY meet them "Damn Lyda Boys" among a lot of other people I look up to and respect.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Great...who let the westerners come?

Will be good to meet you Carol.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Howard Knauf said:


> Great...who let the westerners come?
> 
> Will be good to meet you Carol.


HEY ya meanie.....LOL 

Jerry said I could.........so there........:razz::razz::mrgreen:

It will be GREAT to meet you as well Howard!!! I think you are one of the first people that took me seriously over 5 yrs ago!!!!!
(thanks for that....)


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Anyone that misses this will truly be missing out. I am very excited about all of this. Thanks to all of you that is making this happen and it will happen.


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

There better be a TON of pics!!!! 

I'm realy thinking that us "westerners" should do something like this as well. Hmnmmmm....maybe even close enough to some of them canadians so they could come. 

Courtney


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

This is just the first Courtney, I hope there will be many more to follow. I'll be ready to travel.


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

Wish I could attend  Yes us Westerners will have to plan something big for next year. Maybe save a lot of meat from my next elk and show you guys how good it is grilled!


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Jerry IF I can get rid of this Bouvier litter, I will try and be there. Besides, I NEED to know what the FUQ a "grit" is!!!!#-o Decoy suit will travel...for a price!


 
Howard.... you don't know what a grit is ?? Have you never seen 'My Cousin Vinnie', after watching that film I felt could almost tell what a grit tasted like !! 


Jerry, I'm still working on it.... end of April is better !


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> Howard.... you don't know what a grit is ?? Have you never seen 'My Cousin Vinnie', after watching that film I felt could almost tell what a grit tasted like !!
> 
> 
> Jerry, I'm still working on it.... end of April is better !


 Alright, I've bit my tongue long enough LOL. It's not A grit. It's grits, plural. I'm only saying this because if you walk into a restaurant down here in the south and order A grit, they are going to talk about you in the kitchen of said restaurant. Jerry, for those that are not from down south and are interested, I suggest we learn them how to commence to making sweet tea, sweet potato pie, and corn bread (real corn bread).


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Adam Swilling said:


> sweet tea, sweet potato pie, and corn bread (real corn bread).


I am there just for the food!!! LOL


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

Carol Boche said:


> I am there just for the food!!! LOL


 Now you're talking! I made myself hungry typing that last post.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

OK Adam, Lets muddy the water a bit. You got "Grits"...then you have what some call "Hominy Grits". That ought to confuse some people.

Don't forget the catfish, peach pie, quail, and pickled quail eggs (can't find em in Florida. Ga. is the last place I've had em.).

I'd bring some venison but I only got one deer this year so I'm keeping it all to myself. Of course, Jennifer can ship us some Elk if she wants.:mrgreen:


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Carol Boche said:


> It will be GREAT to meet you as well Howard!!! I think you are one of the first people that took me seriously over 5 yrs ago!!!!!
> (thanks for that....)


 I only call em like I see em.


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

Howard Knauf said:


> I'd bring some venison but I only got one deer this year so I'm keeping it all to myself. Of course, Jennifer can ship us some Elk if she wants.:mrgreen:


Key word there, Howard, is want. .... I don't want to ! :mrgreen:


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

No need to be like that. We'll graciously accept those steaks as we would your presence.:-D


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

I coudn't allow someone else to cook my elk lol I'm funny like that, I have a special way I prepare elk steak and roasts. If I kill it, I cook it!


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Lets see....you hunt it, you clean, AND you cook it. Every mans dream.=D>


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

Howard Knauf said:


> OK Adam, Lets muddy the water a bit. You got "Grits"...then you have what some call "Hominy Grits". That ought to confuse some people.
> 
> Don't forget the catfish, peach pie, quail, and pickled quail eggs (can't find em in Florida. Ga. is the last place I've had em.).
> 
> I'd bring some venison but I only got one deer this year so I'm keeping it all to myself. Of course, Jennifer can ship us some Elk if she wants.:mrgreen:


Good point Howard. Being from the south I guess I just think grits is grits. You've got me wanting catfish now, as long as it's fried. But then again anything fried is good. And I'm with you on the elk. Come on Jennifer, send some poor Southern boys some elk. LOL!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Adam Swilling said:


> Good point Howard. Being from the south I guess I just think grits is grits. You've got me wanting catfish now, as long as it's fried. But then again anything fried is good. And I'm with you on the elk. Come on Jennifer, send some poor Southern boys some elk. LOL!



UGH....Ssstttooopppppp!!!!!! 
I already made some sweet tea...LOL 

I can bring some elk and venison jerky when I come....maybe I can get Jennifer to come here and then ride down with me......:mrgreen:


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

Howard Knauf said:


> Lets see....you hunt it, you clean, AND you cook it. Every mans dream.=D>


Haha I used to think so when I was a dancer. I'm scary to a lot of guys. I intimidate them and make them doubt their man-ness :mrgreen::mrgreen: I've been told I'm the best female friend a guy could have but otherwise they can't be with a woman more macho than they are ](*,):-D

I really wish I could attend this. I would love to be there but can't afford the trip. I'd love to give my bulldog the opportunity to chew up so many suits 

Maybe I will have to plan a Wild West Showdown for next year!


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

Carol Boche said:


> UGH....Ssstttooopppppp!!!!!!
> I already made some sweet tea...LOL
> 
> I can bring some elk and venison jerky when I come....maybe I can get Jennifer to come here and then ride down with me......:mrgreen:


 
Holy crap I didn't catch that part LOL Never thought about that

My father is a long haul truck driver, if he could get me to you and you could get me down south I would be exstatic!

Carol, I'll shoot you an e-mail!


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

Carol Boche said:


> UGH....Ssstttooopppppp!!!!!!
> I already made some sweet tea...LOL
> 
> I can bring some elk and venison jerky when I come....maybe I can get Jennifer to come here and then ride down with me......:mrgreen:


I'm gonna hold you to that!


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

A little late on the bandwagon, but I'm definitely planning to attend!!!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm looking forward to seeing Gator again. Glad you're coming.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Jerry Lyda said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing Gator again. Glad you're coming.


 The edible kind, or the furry kind?


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

HOWARD! Quit your boo hooing, crate all your pups and bring them with you. Lol. We will get them countyfied and feed them grits







Howard Gaines III said:


> Jerry IF I can get rid of this Bouvier litter, I will try and be there. Besides, I NEED to know what the FUQ a "grit" is!!!!#-o Decoy suit will travel...for a price!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Howard Knauf said:


> OK Adam, Lets muddy the water a bit. You got "Grits"...then you have what some call "Hominy Grits". That ought to confuse some people.
> 
> Don't forget the catfish, peach pie, quail, and pickled quail eggs (can't find em in Florida. Ga. is the last place I've had em.).
> 
> I'd bring some venison but I only got one deer this year so I'm keeping it all to myself. Of course, Jennifer can ship us some Elk if she wants.:mrgreen:


Pickled quail eggs! Yuck! They have that at every store down here! Guess I'm gonna have to start a grocery list for every one. Lol

OH.....didn't someone take a poll a FEW YEARS ago on FORUM T-SHIRTS ?????????


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> The edible kind, or the furry kind?


Although he is referring to my dog, if the decoys are interested in testing their skills on an actual aligator, I could arrange to bring one of them as well  Aligator for entertainment and appetizer! Perfect!


----------



## Cate Helfgott (Feb 16, 2009)

kim guidry said:


> HOWARD! Quit your boo hooing, crate all your pups and bring them with you. Lol. We will get them countyfied and feed them grits
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Howard! I second the notion! I'll have my bouvie-maly mutt puppy thing with me...he can get countryfied along with them \\/

~Cate


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Kim,

Bring me a few jars. I love em! I love the hot ones best.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Kim, sprinkle them with Tiger Dust. That'll do the trick. LOL


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Never heard of tiger dust. Is that what you use on your hot wings?:lol:


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Ok...grocery list..... 1 grit for Howard G., wait for a quail to shoot eggs out of her butt and pickle it for Howard K. ,Boudin for Jerry and enough Tiger Dust to add spice and keep everyone hopping \\/ I can't wait!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> Never heard of tiger dust. Is that what you use on your hot wings?:lol:


Howard, I'm thinkin' if it has anything to do with the LSU Tigers, it can't have much of a kick to it, ha ha ha ha ha

DFrost


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

David Frost said:


> Howard, I'm thinkin' if it has anything to do with the LSU Tigers, it can't have much of a kick to it, ha ha ha ha ha
> 
> DFrost


 Holy crap, that's harsh. But FUNNY.


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

David Frost said:


> Howard, I'm thinkin' if it has anything to do with the LSU Tigers, it can't have much of a kick to it, ha ha ha ha ha
> 
> DFrost


=; [-X David, you are bad :lol: That's it! No quail eggs for you!


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Yes. Bad bad David.....I'll take his share of the tasty little morsels.[-X That'll learn him.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

How many you got going to this thing so far ??


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Jeff I have the count written down at home, ballpark-22.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

come on Jeff--take a road trip and sell some georgians on Mondio-


----------



## Denise Gatlin (Dec 28, 2009)

Cate Helfgott said:


> Howard! I second the notion! I'll have my bouvie-maly mutt puppy thing with me...he can get countryfied along with them \\/
> 
> ~Cate


 Now that is a combo pup I'd sure like to meet!


----------



## Denise Gatlin (Dec 28, 2009)

kim guidry said:


> =; [-X David, you are bad :lol: That's it! No quail eggs for you!


 Kim, thought you may need another southern lady to jump in there on David, but looks like you got it handled nicely! Noticed nothing was said about them Saints (yet)! One grit.....funny.  Add the craklin's and fried gator!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Last I looked, you were doing it in the spring, which I am going to be going to the MR Championships to see if Buko can win the whole ****ing thing if I actually train. LOL

I want to meet all the new MR people out there in Cali. Should be a good time. I read where Tim and Ann are going to give a training/handler seminar, so that should improve my chances of winning if they listen to those folks. HA HA WHat a great scam, haven't done shit, and are getting paid for a seminar. OUTSTANDING. I know Tim loves me, so he can take me giving him shit.

So, no BS, it really is a $$$ thing. I will get out to see you guys someday.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

We know you will Jeff and I'm counting on it.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm betting that come time for the gathering there should be around 50 people. More if they bring a partner. WOW this is going to be great.

Information on Motels and etc... will follow soon. We'll get all the info together and post it.


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Denise, I will send you a PM with my phone number. And don't worry, they will have something to say about the Saints. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Hollinger (Nov 27, 2009)

Sorry.. Too lazy to read through all the posts this has generated.. when is it going to be?? Thanks!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Bill, It is April 23 - 25, at 3812 Old Waynesboro Rd. Augusta Ga. Hope you can make it.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Im going to try and get a hotel list up over this weekend that are dog freindly and in a good part of town. I'll post all of the info for everyone after I gather it.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

jay lyda said:


> Im going to try and get a hotel list up over this weekend that are dog freindly and in a good part of town. I'll post all of the info for everyone after I gather it.


Excellent.....I am trying to get Sarah and Elizabeth (both members) to attend as well. I will keep you and Jerry posted on that.....

And, I am working on securing enough elk and venison jerky for everyone....:mrgreen:


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Carol Boche said:


> Excellent.....I am trying to get Sarah and Elizabeth (both members) to attend as well. I will keep you and Jerry posted on that.....
> 
> And, I am working on securing enough elk and venison jerky for everyone....:mrgreen:


WooHoo!!\\/


----------



## Cate Helfgott (Feb 16, 2009)

Carol Boche said:


> Excellent.....I am trying to get Sarah and Elizabeth (both members) to attend as well. I will keep you and Jerry posted on that.....
> 
> And, I am working on securing enough elk and venison jerky for everyone....:mrgreen:


 
That sounds AWSOME!!! \\/

I'm gonna work on having a baking fit right around that time and see if I cant bring some of my homemade baked goods...cheescake, pies (apple, pumpkin, sweet potato and the like) and maybe a couple of pumpkin rolls  Make sure everyone has the proper sugar levels so we can keep training for a while :razz:

~Cate


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

If I can swing a cooler I may make some pulled buffalo BBQ for sandwiches....will have to see how much room I have in the rig first.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

I know how you can make room...put Sarah on the roof rack:razz: Kidding.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

It don't get any better than this.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

get some buffalo jerky for them as well, carol--that is some GOOOOD STUFF!!!


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Now I would like to try some of all of that Carol. Yummmm!!


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Looks like lots of food, is there goan be any dogs there? Don’t get me wrong I am good with just the food. This might turn into a pet dog convention with lots of food. I’d love to go I like watching overweight people live through their dogs it makes me laugh. Nothing like training with a burger in one hand.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Chris McDonald said:


> Looks like lots of food, is there goan be any dogs there? Don’t get me wrong I am good with just the food. This might turn into a pet dog convention with lots of food. I’d love to go I like watching overweight people live through their dogs it makes me laugh. Nothing like training with a burger in one hand.


Well...we could make it interesting and work dogs with the beer in hand rule....we do that when we golf.....but golf is BORING so you have to do something......


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Carol Boche said:


> Well...we could make it interesting and work dogs with the beer in hand rule....we do that when we golf.....but golf is BORING so you have to do something......


 
Gona have to come up with a dog drinking game like beer pong


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

We can do Working/Show line flash cards, and if you are wrong you have to drink....LOL


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Im screwed they all look the same to me
How about If your dog doesn’t make the find the handler has to do a funnel?


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Chris McDonald said:


> Im screwed they all look the same to me
> How about If your dog doesn’t make the find the handler has to do a funnel?


Deal!!!


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Carol Boche said:


> Deal!!!


Shit, Im screwed here too


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Carol Boche said:


> Well...we could make it interesting and work dogs with the beer in hand rule....we do that when we golf.....but golf is BORING so you have to do something......



Carol,

The beer can in hand is only acceptable IF you dump out the beer and have water in it to use as a distraction. I'm not sure if it has to be bottled water or if water from the tap is OK


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Carol,
> 
> The beer can in hand is only acceptable IF you dump out the beer and have water in it to use as a distraction. I'm not sure if it has to be bottled water or if water from the tap is OK


:mrgreen::mrgreen:

<sigh> Okay......


----------

